#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  IntelBras x UBNT

## SalvadorDanczuk

Tenho um concorrente que usa produtos da IntelBrás, o famoso Wom 5000, e de repente chegou um cliente do concorrente com sua antena wom 5000. O Cliente tem visada perfeita tanto para o concorrente quanto pra minha torre. As distâncias são iguais, uns 2 km. Portanto, eu fiquei muito chateado, pois o sinal que eu consigo da minha torre fica em -80, -82, e o sinal que recebo do concorrente fica em -64, -62, -60. Já tenho clientes nessa torre com nano loco m5 com mesmas distâncias e que fica melhor. o que está acontecendo??? A navegação fica um lixo, 0, 15 100, 700, de repente cai pra 0 kbps, o que será que está acontecendo. A diferença é muito grande, não são 5 pontos, são 18 pontos de diferença. Já fiz testes com outros wom 5000 e o problema é o mesmo. Parece que os 2 não foram projetados pra trabalhar na concorrência. Uso na torre "UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13DBI + Rocket m5". Como falei, funciona muito bem com nanos, airgrid etc. Mas wom 5000 não dá mesmo nem que aumente a potência.

----------


## franciskv

Provavelmente pelo fato do wom 5000 ser siso e antena de 12 dbi não estar conseguindo uma boa captação de sinal aqui temos ótimas experiências com 2
Wom em até 1,5km 2km pra uma omni de 13 dbi é muita pouco pra 2 km em um rádio com antena tão pequena

----------


## emiliano

wom 5000 um lixo

----------


## alexribeiro

Amigo já verificou na aba wireless antena: ( Vertical ou horizontal ) a polarização:?








*Aqueles que reclamam são os que não estão fazendo nada para melhorar! Porque os que fazem, estão em constante evolução.*

----------


## Max Networks

Na verdade essa antena wom 5000 nao da certo pra essa distância, ela seria pra no máximo 1km, nessa distancia teria de ser no minimo SXT, Argrid ou até mesmo nano m5, a intelbras wom 5000 nessa distancia deve estar com o CCQ muito ruim, memo com sinal bom. dá uma olhada no ccq dela. mais ja adiantando, se colocar ela com ccq ruim, ela vai derrubar os outros. E outra coisa, esqueça o concorrente e faça o melhor serviço possível, seja referência. 



Se fui útil, clique na estrelinha pra incentivar. :Wavey:

----------


## rubem

Nunca fui feliz com elas a mais de 1,5Km em PtMP, mas com sinal -80 é impossível ter qualidade, isso dá pra ver de longe.

Wom5000 respeita legislação, se você está usando a ridícula/idiota faixa dos 5180 a 5320MHz o firmware deve respeitar o limite legal de 20dBm EIRP. 
Em 2Km o sinal cai 115dBm (Free Space Loss)

20dBm - 115dBm = -95dBm chegando no ar a 2Km
Se tem omni de 13dBi de GANHO, vai aumentar 13dBm no sina. -95 + 13 = -82dBm

Eu diria então que se a torre tem sinal -80 ou a Wom5000 está emitindo apenas 20dBm EIRP (Por erro na configuração) ou não tem a zona de fresnel limpa o suficiente (Obstrução de 30% em 2Km derruba o sinal em uns 8-10dBm)

Então... será que seu problema não é configuração?
Não adianta tentar meter potencia alta, os firmwares TEM QUE respeitas limites legais, é ilegal usar mais que 20dBm ou fazer uso outdoor de 5180 a 5320MHz (Apesar de um monte de provedor analfabeto usar) e o firmware PRECISA respeitar isso.

(Até onde eu sabia UBNT também respeita isso, mas é normal esquecerem de informar o ganho real da antena no setup, aí ele trabalha com potencia EIRP acima do legal)

Entre 5400 a 5700MHz o limite LEGAL é 27dBm EIRP. A queda de sinal é a mesma de 115dBm.
27 - 115 = -88dBm
-88 + 13 = -75dBm
Mas isso com 100% da zona de fresnel livre.

E -75dBm é sinal baixo pra tudo, TEM QUE ter algo acima de -70dBm (Nem se instala cliente se o sinal ficar abaixo de -70 (E abaixo de -70 é -71, -72 e etc)).

Tenho certeza que tem algo errado na configuração, porque Wom5000 chega tranquila a 36dBm EIRP, já usei ela em mini-PTP assim varias vezes com 3 ou 4Km, onde tinha sinal maior que -70dBm (Mas com 100% da zona de fresnel limpa, usando frequencia que PERMITE 36dBm EIRP, etc).

----------


## Super

Pode ser realmente como o amigo citou, na aba wireless, procure "antena" e mude de vertical para horizontal, em pais escolha compilense test e use potencia entre 20 e no maximo 22 dbi que ela fica boa. verifica tambem o azimute. boa sorte

----------


## etnet

> Pode ser realmente como o amigo citou, na aba wireless, procure "antena" e mude de vertical para horizontal, em pais escolha compilense test e use potencia entre 20 e no maximo 22 dbi que ela fica boa. verifica tambem o azimute. boa sorte



Cara eu tenho um cliente aqui que esta a +- 2km e olha p nível de sinal.


Uso na torre as Superpop + rb912

----------


## fabiovs1979

Já usei essas WOM5000, se comparada com locoM5 o seu sinal é inferior, mas tenho cliente com 100%/ de visada e distância aproximanda de 2km e sinal de -64 pegando de uma onimi com groove e esta OK. Antes de instalar faça um teste e não olhe o concorrente, faça o melhor pra você.

----------


## SalvadorDanczuk

Pra ser exato, a minha torre está a 3,01 km e a torre do concorrente está a 3,79 km. A minha torre realmente tem uma antena omni, mas eu sei que as omnis são boas, tenho em outros lugares. Sei que omnis não suportam muitos clientes, mas pro interior são excelentes, já que tem pequena procura. O que eu quero saber é pq o sinal é -64 do concorrente e a minha que está mais próxima fica horrível? Sendo que tenho nanos e airgrid nela e fica perfeito. Só deixando claro que na vertical localiza minha torre, ja na horizontal nem localiza. Eu tenho quase certeza que tem algo de errado, pq as wom 5000 tem sinal bom da outra torre.

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo a antena do seu concorrente deve ser um painel.

----------


## rubem

> Pra ser exato, a minha torre está a 3,01 km e a torre do concorrente está a 3,79 km. A minha torre realmente tem uma antena omni, mas eu sei que as omnis são boas, tenho em outros lugares. Sei que omnis não puportam muitos clientes, mas pro interior são excelentes, já que tem pequena procura. O que eu quero saber é pq o sinal é -64 do concorrente e a minha que está mais próxima fica horrível? Sendo que tenho nanos e airgrid nela e fica perfeito. Só deixando claro que na vertical localiza minha torre, ja na horizontal nem localiza.


Peraí, então você não testou NS no MESMO lugar dessas Wom5000?
Aí você está sendo garoto.

A omni 5G13 não tem 13dBi pra todo lado nem em todos os canais, veja no datasheet:
https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/airma...amo_ds_web.pdf

Veja os detalhes:


Em determinado angulo o ganho numa polarização é de apenas 7dBi, nessa mesma posição o ganho na outra polarização está nuns 11 ou 12dBi.

Se está usando 5,6GHz também tem a questão do VSWR, ou onda estacionária, ele não é o mais baixo possível nessa frequência, ele é o mais baixo possível apenas de 5800MHz pra cima. VSWR alta não reduz potencia necessáriamente, reduz a potencia de uma ou outra onda porque a onda retornando pode pegar em contrafase uma onda indo, a chance disso ocorrer é pequena então não dá pra prever direito se a emissão na prática será mesmo 1dBm mais baixa (Na prática um VSWR alto derruba o throughput (E o CCQ, claro), não o sinal).

Se a omni não tem exatos 13dBi pra todo angulo, a CPE tem?

Vejamos o datasheet:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5000_site.pdf

Analisa assim:


Essas linhas com cores diferentes é pra ser "cada cor uma frequencia", infelizmente os noobs do design que fizeram o PDF pelo visto não valorizam dado técnico e não colocaram a legenda das cores (Pombas Intelbras, eu tente te defender mas vocês colocam baladeiro analfabeto pra fazer PDF pra colocar no site? Pqp!), não dá pra saber a que frequencia esse azul de 9dBi se refere mas chuto que seja 5,1GHz, e o verde de maior ganho seja 5,7GHz.

NS e NS Loco, e também SXT, tem essa variação de 1 ou 2dBi conforme a frequencia. A maior variação existe conforme o angulo, mas CPE sempre se alinha de olho no sinal, na posição que dê mais sinal (Setorial ou omni não dá, se coloca ela no alto e nunca mais mexe).


Enfim, não dá pra ser ingenuo de pensar "Tenho NS Loco a 3Km e funciona". Oras, se pegar um angulo de 13dBi da omni, e colocar numa frequencia de menor VSWR, e a CPE estiver num canal onde tem 13/16dBi mesmo, vai ter alcance muito maior que de pegar num angulo onde a omni tem só 7dBi da omni, e num canal onde a CPE tem só 9dBi.

Olha a diferença: 
Queda de sinal em 2Km: 116dBm. Essa queda é FIXA, seja rádio a 20dBm EIRP ou a 2000dBm EIRP a queda por distancia é sempre a mesma, ela só depende da frequencia (Em 5,1GHz talvez seria 115dBm, não é relevante).

Radio a 20dBm, num angulo onde a antena tem 13dBi: 33dBm EIRP
33 - 116 = -83dBm no ar
Se a CPE está num canal onde tem 12dBi, aumenta 12dBm.
-83 + 12 =- -71dBm de sinal

Já se for 20dBm do radio, num angulo onde a omni tem só 7dBi de ganho, dá 27dBm EIRP.
27 - 116 = -89dBm
Se a CPE está num canal onde tem só 9dBi de ganho, vai aumentar 9dBm o sinal.
-89 + 9 = -80dBm

-71dBm é suficiente pra conexão decente
-80dBm dá uma conexão lixo que vai cair toda hora

E aí, o problema é a CPE e omni ou é a configuração?

Com setorial existe isso. Setorial tem modelo nominal (Nominal é o que dá NOME ao modelo) geralmente com o angulo de meia-potencia. Isto é, se reto pra frente a setorial tem ganho de 17dBi, você mede na lateral onde ela vai ter metade dessa potencia, e 50% de potencia na escala decibélica é 3dB a menos. Ou seja, se lá pelos 46° pra esquerda, e 46° pra direita o sinal cai 4dBm com relação ao sinal reto na frente, isso indica 4dBi a menos de ganho, você entende que 45° pra cada lado tem 3dBi a menos, então o angulo de 90° é o "angulo a meia-potencia".

Ou seja, TODA setorial 60, 90 ou 120° tem PELO MENOS 3dBi de variação no ganho.

No caso das UBNT e antenas mais recentes da Oiw, Computech e cia, o angulo NOMINAL é na verdade 1/3 da potencia, ou 6dB a menos. Pode ver o datasheet das Airmax Basestation, a partir de uns 40° pra cada lado o ganho é 6dBi menor que pra frente!
Ou seja, uma setorial 16dBi tem na verdade apenas 10dBi nuns angulos.

E... elas também tem ganho diferente conforme o canal, essa informação é aquele detalhe no datasheet: Ganho: 16dBi (+ - 2dBi)
Ou seja, existe 2dBi a mais ou a menos conforme a frequencia usada. A uns anos alguém mediu o ganho com precisão e determinou que nuns pontos (Angulos) a setorial 16dBi tinha na verdade 8dBi lá pelos 5,2GHz.

Se por acaso a setorial do concorrente está no angulo de maior ganho, e num canal de maior ganho, e sua omni está num angulo de menor ganho, a diferença será gigante mesmo.

E também tem que ver que você pode estar operando com potencia decente no rádio tipo 17dBm, e o concorrente ser um idiota poluindo tudo usando potencia pra noob/looser tipo 28dBm (Colocar isso numa setorial de 20dBi em area urbana é coisa de gente muito estúpida, tão idiota quanto som automotivo alto incomodando a vizinhança).

Aumentando a potencia de 17 pra 27dBm (Ingorando regulamentações legais) o sinal na CPE deve aumentar 10dBm. Se não aumentar é porque o firmware limitou.

(Porque até a perda por visada parcial indepente da potencia. Uma visada parcial derruba 10dBm o sinal, digamos, seja com AP a 10dBm EIRP ou a 50dBm EIRP)

Pra comparar Wom e NS você tem que colocar os 2 no MESMO lugar, e não apenas comparar o desempenho deles em clientes diferentes, porque reflexo atrapalha muuuuuuuuito, um CCQ baixo pode ser culpa disso, efeito multipath (Que em teoria até tem como diminuir o sinal, mas na prática nunca ví, só quando o reflexo está dentro da primeira zona de fresnel (100% dela).

----------


## wld.net1

Boa explicação @*rubem* quando vc sitou sobre omini dizendo que em em determinado angulo a omini perdia qualidade na irradiação do sinal logo imaginei se as setoriais iriam ter esse mesmo problema e vc respondeu logo em seguida. @*rubem* é até uma pergunta estupida porém a muito tempo já venho me questionando como vc sitou que com as setoriais de N's marcas então mesmo eu fechando 360° na torre eu ainda iria ter um ponto sego + perda de sinal? como vc disse que as setoriais de 17 dbi são meia bocas rsrs que em determinado angulo a pessoa teria atenuação ou seja perda de sinal de 6dbi tanto para um lado quanto para o outro séria isso? E também tem uma perda no canal por está usando indevidamente interessante esse conceito a do canal eu já sabia agora a das setoriais não.

----------


## rubem

Eu não diria que as antenas tem desempenho ruim nalguns ângulos, elas só tem ganho menor.

O problema desse ganho menor é enganar quem não lembra dele.

No caso de uma Airmax Basetation, até a homologação fala:
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/H...coCert=9804995
Ganho mínimo: 14,7dBi Angulo de meia-potencia: 73°

A meia-potencia seria onde tem 3dBi a menos que na frente:

(Esse diagrama é da Airmax Basestation 16dBi 120°, mas na prática ela tem em meia-potencia só uns 70 a 80° IGUAL as basemax vendidas como 90° (A 17dBi tem 73°, e a 20dBi tem 77°, tá n homologação))

Se você colocar 3 120° ou 4 de 90° dca Ubiquiti, é só lembrar que no fim do ganho de cada uma vai ter 6dBm a menos de sinal, isso não é tão problemático, é só não se fiar em "Cliente fulano tá a 3Km e tem sinal -70dBm, então o cliente ciclano vai ter esse sinal afinal também está a 3Km, apenas de estar em outra direção". Pode ser que o Fulano está na frente então tem -70dBm, mas o Ciclano está na beirada, então ele terá -76dBm, que é sinal ruim demais.

Quem se escraviza com apenas 1 CPE sofre muito com isso, distancias diferentes deviam exigir CPE's com ganhos diferentes, uma com 8dBi, uma com 13dBi, uma com 16dBi, uma com 20dBi, uma com 24dBi, isso seria perfeito.

E a diferença de ganho conforme polarização (Numa polarização tem 16dBi, na outra tem só 10dBi) gera isso aqui:

Quem for ingenuo de acreditar que o sinal é -64dBm vai ter uma rede ruim, porque o sinal real aproveitável é -71dBm. São 7 dBm de diferença, faz toda a diferença.

(E nesse caso está em MCS12, que é esses 78M de datarate. MCS12 tem sensibilidade de uns -84 a -86dBm em Ubiquiti, se aplicar uma margem de sinal de 20dBm que dizer que o sinal mínimo devia ter uns -64 a -66dBm. Só que... nesse caso tem -71dBm, e olha como está o CCQ: Ruim demais, em 80%, simplesmente porque tem -71, que é apenas 13 a 15dBm de margem (Com relação a sensibilidade). Nesse caso o ruído está em -96, tem um SNR de 25dB (-96 pra -71), que pra MCS12 é suficiente, então ruído NESSE CASO não deve ser problema. O problema nesse caso deve ser sinal insuficiente (E o signal strenght enganando)

Toda setorial tem angulo nominal (Que dá nome ao modelo) de pelo menos 3dBi a menos, em setoriais MIMO de 2011 pra cá elas tem o angulo nominal informado com 6dBi a menos, isso só é um problema sério se você não tem antenas de ganhos maiores pros clientes em potencial que ficam onde tem esse ganho 6dBi menor, 6dBi a menos na setorial tem que compensar com 6dBi a mais na CPE pra dar o mesmo nível de sinal.

Alias, na imagem acima da setorial 16dBi 120° dá pra ver que em 180° ela ainda está em apenas -13, se tem 16 é 16 - 13 = 3, ou seja, se você usar só 2 basestation dessas ela vai ter 3dBi pros lados, e acredite, com 3dBi de antena dá pra conectar com NS Loco a 500m! Precisa de mais de 500m de alcance nessa direção? Nanobeam 19dBi deve conectar em 1Km. Precisa mais? Se usar Nanobridge 25dBi pode conectar a até 1,5Km. O ganho baixo de uma antena é compensado pelo ganho alto da outra.

(O problema de fazer isso é: Se tivesse 3 setoriais 120° (Ao invez de 2), o pior ganho de uma 16dBi seria 10dBi, e com 10dBi de ganho você poderia usar nesse cliente a 1,5Km algo bem mais barato que Nanobridge, um Nanostation Loco M5, daria o mesmo sinal. Ou seja, ou você gasta em setorial, ou em CPE mais cara. Uma setorial + radio de R$ 1200 geralmente é mais em conta que uma diferençça de R$ 150 em 10 CPE's (De NS Loco pra Nanobeam 19dBi já tem essa diferença, imagina com ganho maior))

Que dá pra viver com os baixos ganhos na bordas das setoriais isso dá, mas tem que sempre lembrar delas e estar pronto pra colocar CPE de maior ganho naqueles locais.

Não sou tão fã de misturar pol. simples com dupla, mas se é pra ter baixo custo defendo o seguinte: Usando setorial de 12 a 16dBi: Cliente até 1,5Km com NS loco M5, cliente até 2Km com SXT 16dBi, e cliente acima disso com Airgrid 21dBi (Talvez 27dBi pra algo acima de 5Km). Provavelmente será só 2 ou 3 com Airgrid, pra 15 com NS ou SXT (Ambos de dupla-polarização), se usar AP Mikrotik na base você pode selecionar um datarate de pol. simples (MCS4) e um de dupla (MCS12). Se for AP Ubiquiti você é obrigado a deixar o automatico ativo, e ter tudo que é datarate mudando na torre (Setando o MAX como MCS12 não vai passar disso, o problema é que o Airgrid vão receber tentativa de comunicação com MCS7, que vai dar um CCQ baixo em digamos 3Km. Essa mistura então só deve prestar com AP MK.

Se for pra se aprisionar com marca eu diria que com UBNT é melhor, já que tem NS Loco de 13dBi, tem Nanobeam de 16 e 19dBi, tem Nanobridge de 22 e 25dBi, tem PowerBridge de ganho maior, então dá pra usar UBNT em celula mista urbana-rural, de 300m a 20Km, sem problema, é só usar ack-timeout maior que no máximo vai ter 4ms na area urbana, delay irrisório perto do resto do delay pelo interior do brasil (Eu estou a 200ms do Google, 4ms a mais não são nada nada nada).

----------


## wld.net1

> Eu não diria que as antenas tem desempenho ruim nalguns ângulos, elas só tem ganho menor.
> 
> O problema desse ganho menor é enganar quem não lembra dele.
> 
> No caso de uma Airmax Basetation, até a homologação fala:
> http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/H...coCert=9804995
> Ganho mínimo: 14,7dBi Angulo de meia-potencia: 73°
> 
> A meia-potencia seria onde tem 3dBi a menos que na frente:
> ...


 @*rubem* está de parabéns amigo boa explicação, muito profunda por sinal rsrs só não entendi quando vc refere-se na penúltima estrofe onde vc diz: " Provavelmente será só 2 ou 3 com Airgrid, pra 15 com NS ou SXT (Ambos de dupla-polarização) ". Concordo com vc também para trabalhar com equipto misto ubiquiti se torna melhor com a diversidade de ganho de equipto. É agora eu vi que -3 dBi de perca se torna algo carrasco rsrs a pessoa senti no bosso com isso eu teria que compensar com equipto melhor no cliente vishe como vc disse por isso UBNT se sai melhor.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tenho um concorrente que usa produtos da IntelBrás, o famoso Wom 5000, e de repente chegou um cliente do concorrente com sua antena wom 5000. O Cliente tem visada perfeita tanto para o concorrente quanto pra minha torre. As distâncias são iguais, uns 2 km. Portanto, eu fiquei muito chateado, pois o sinal que eu consigo da minha torre fica em -80, -82, e o sinal que recebo do concorrente fica em -64, -62, -60. Já tenho clientes nessa torre com nano loco m5 com mesmas distâncias e que fica melhor. o que está acontecendo??? A navegação fica um lixo, 0, 15 100, 700, de repente cai pra 0 kbps, o que será que está acontecendo. A diferença é muito grande, não são 5 pontos, são 18 pontos de diferença. Já fiz testes com outros wom 5000 e o problema é o mesmo. Parece que os 2 não foram projetados pra trabalhar na concorrência. Uso na torre "UBIQUITI AIRMAX ANTENA AMO-5G13 OMNI 13DBI + Rocket m5". Como falei, funciona muito bem com nanos, airgrid etc. Mas wom 5000 não dá mesmo nem que aumente a potência.


Bom dia!

Favor entrar em contato com nosso suporte técnico via telefone, para verificarmos a configuração do equipamento.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

----------


## rubem

> @*rubem* está de parabéns amigo boa explicação, muito profunda por sinal rsrs só não entendi quando vc refere-se na penúltima estrofe onde vc diz: " Provavelmente será só 2 ou 3 com Airgrid, pra 15 com NS ou SXT (Ambos de dupla-polarização) ". Concordo com vc também para trabalhar com equipto misto ubiquiti se torna melhor com a diversidade de ganho de equipto. É agora eu vi que -3 dBi de perca se torna algo carrasco rsrs a pessoa senti no bosso com isso eu teria que compensar com equipto melhor no cliente vishe como vc disse por isso UBNT se sai melhor.


Falo de ter só 2 ou 3 Airgrid pra cada 15 NS Loco porque geralmente provedor pequeno tem a maioria dos clientes perto, a maioria tem 70-80% dos clientes num raio menor que 2Km, e colocar Airgrid em 2Km quando um SXT de R$ 100 a menos dá conta do recado acho bobeira (Afinal SXT tem dupla-polarização).

Faz um mapa dos clientes, veja quantos estão a até 1,5Km e poderiam usar NS Loco, quantos estão entre 1 e 2Km e portanto precisariam usar SXT. Geralmente será muito mais gente que o que tem distante tipo 3 ou 4Km (Distancia que precisaria Airgrid).

Ter 10 NS e 10 Airgrid tornaria uma setorial DP ruim, mas ter 17 NS e 3 Airgrid seria tranquilo, as Airgrid tomariam mais tempo do radio mas são só 3.

Coloca assim: Uma CPE polarização simples vale por 2 de polarização dupla, porque leva o dobro do tempo pra transferir o mesmo montante de dados.
Se uma setorial suporta uns 35 simultaneos, seria 20 NS Loco/SXT, e 7 Airgrid, 20 + 14 = 34.
(Se fosse 10 NSLoco/SXT + 10 Airgrid (Comendo o dobro do tempo de transferencia) teria 20 + 20 = 40, rede ruim)

Cliente com zona de fresnel meia-boca também calcula assim, ele perde tanto pacote que precisa ser reenviado que ele vale por 2 ou 3 clientes normais. Um CCQ de 70% vale por uns 4 clientes, tem 20 NS com CCQ de 98-100% + 5 com CCQ de 70% é 20 + 20 (5 clientes que pesam por 4 cada), que dá 40.

Pode chamar uma medida de "consumidor padrão", o cliente com dupla-polarização e CCQ de 100% é 1 unidade. Um Rocket da vida suporta 40, um Omnitik uns 25. 
Pol. simples vai valer 2 unidades dessa, CCQ ruim tipo 85% deve valer 2 também, agora imagina CCQ ruim em polarização simples, deve valer por 4.

(10 clientes de sinal ruim com Airgrid derrubam um Rocket em antena DP? Não derruba, mas esse é o limiar onde um cliente não afeta outro, nesse exemplo hora que conectar o 11º Airgrid com sinal ruim a rede de todos será piorada, vai faltar capacidade de repetir/reenviar pacotes pro Rocket manter a conexão de todos numa velocidade suficiente pra troca de dados que o cliente quer, ainda o ping começa a subir a ir pra 50ms, o usuário dá F5 em página de 10MB que já estava 90% completa, e tudo só piora de maneira logarítmica)

----------


## wld.net1

Muito bom rubem obrigado.

----------

